# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  LGM_1_26SD released - USB support for LG A155,A160 and A165 added.

## mohamed73

New version - LGM_1_26SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added USB support for LG A155,A160 and A165
 - improved software working with Windows 7 and Windows 8 systems
 - implemented skins - for skins changing start software and click
   on software icon in upper left form's corner - select "Available skins" 
   and in opened menu select your wanted skin.

----------

